# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Embalse de Carrascosa del Campo- Trasvase de la llanura manchega

## tortolaweb

¡¡Hola!! Abro este tema para hablar sobre el nuevo Embalse que están terminando en *Carrascosa del Campo como embalse regulador para el trasvase de la llanura manchega.*

Este embalse está situado en el Valle del río Valdejudios, el cual se ve afectado por las obras, con una desviación o una tubulación del caudal. El embalse tiene una capacidad total de 4,70 Hm³, con una altura de 14 metros y una extensión longitudinal de 2,5 Km. En los límites del embalse se encuentran yacimientos arqueológicos y paleontológicos, además de una cañada. Como consecuencia de la obra, posteriormente se plantarán flora de la zona, así como el arreglo de caminos y campos. En el embalse también habrá un área recreativa con merenderos, playa artificial, embarcadero deportivo, etc. así varias ruta en bicicleta o a pie, vistosas para los turistas.

Más información en BOE.es

Esta semana pasaré por allí y tiraré alguna fotillo. Luego las subiré para enseñaroslo. Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias por la información Tortolaweb, por lo que explicas parece que va a ser un embalse interesante :Smile: 

Ya esperamos las fotos :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## tortolaweb

Hola a todos. Lo prometido es deuda. Aquí os dejo algunas fotillos del embalse que os había comentado. Espero que os gusten.


Vista General de la presa hecha con materiales sueltos.

Vista General del embalse. Todavía no está lleno ya que están terminando la central eléctrica y la colocación de las tuberías.

Detalle de las compuertas de toma de agua para las turbinas.

Central de control del embalse y futura central hidroeléctrica.

Hilera de tuberías al lado de la carretera todavía sin colocar.

Todavía no es posible pasar por encima de la presa pero en cuanto lo habrán ahí estaremos para contarlo, jeje.

Vista de lejos de la presa.

Vista general del embalse desde la cabecera con la presa al fondo.

Cabecera del embalse.

----------


## tortolaweb

La última, jeje.

Canal de desagüe del "Trasvase Tajo-Segura". En lo alto se encuentra el Trasvase Tajo-Segura del cual se sacará parte del agua para llenar el embalse y luego poder llevar acabo la finalidad del Trasvase de la Llanura Manchega.


Por cierto, se me olvidaba. Al otro lado de la presa se encuentra una lengua de cemento que se ha construido como desague para cuando el embalse se encuentre al 100% (si se produciera en algún momento). No he podido tirarle ninguna foto porque no está accesible todavía. En cuanto pueda llegar os lo pongo. Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Muchas gracias Tortolaweb, por el reportaje y toda la información  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## FOLECILLO

Muy buen reportaje tortolaweb. Muy buenas fotografías que describen al detalle lo que muy bien explicas. Me recuerda al dique de Pareja en grande. A ver si se llena un poco mas y empieza a funcionar totalmente para que pueda ir a echarle un vistazo.
Saludos y gracias por la información  :Wink: .

----------


## javierchipi

joer, ya decia yo...

pase por ahi hace un año aproximadamente y vi una cantidad de agua enorme y el dique pero pense que era por alguna otra cosa no que iban a hacer otro embalse.xDDD

buenas fotos.

----------


## sergi1907

Muy buen reportaje tortolaweb :Smile: 

Pocas veces tenemos fotografías actuales de la construcción de un embalse.

Un saludo

----------


## tortolaweb

Aquí os dejo un pequeño vídeo que he grabado hoy al paso por el embalse cuando pasaba por allí. http://yfrog.com/hqmr2z No se ve muy bien y tampoco en cantidad pero intentaré grabar uno más adelante para ir mostrandoos como van las obras de la presa. Un saludo a todos!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

Excelente reportaje, gracias por las fotos y la informacion.
Seguiremos al tanto de acabado de la obra y su puesta en marcha.
Un saludo

----------


## elrraffa

en que ha quedao el tema??


sigue en marcha el proyecto o está todo parado?

----------


## tortolaweb

> en que ha quedao el tema??
> 
> 
> sigue en marcha el proyecto o está todo parado?


El proyecto sigue en marcha. Actualmente están acondicionando la parte superior de la presa con barandillas, muros... supongo que permitirán el paso por encima de ella.

Las casetas que han hecho a la salida de la presa para el control de la tubería y para generar electricidad (supongo) ya están terminadas.

Por otro lado hay que decir que el embalse se encuentra prácticamente "Seco", se ha quedado sin agua este mes de julio. No se si se habrá evaporado el agua o lo habrán vaciado por algún motivo.

Esta semana pasaré por allí, tiraré unas cuantas fotos y luego las subo.

Un saludo!!

----------


## elrraffa

la verdad es que me queda muy cerca del pueblo para pescar y eso  :Smile: , y la verdad me pica mucho la curiosidad de saber como a el tema. las dos veces que lo he visto estaba igual

----------


## fotografiaaerea

aqui teneis algunas aéreas del proyecto....salu2


Nuevo Embalse de Carrascosa del Campo por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr


Nuevo Embalse de Carrascosa del Campo por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr


Nuevo Embalse de Carrascosa del Campo por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr

----------


## elrraffa

como está este embalse actualmente, alguien sabe algo?

----------

